# Putting a stallion for stud



## Carlyt101 (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi, I have recently bought a miniature palouse stallion for my 2 mini mares. He's a very well bred 8yo triple registered stallion. I was thinking about putting him to stud.

Hoping I can get some advice on this, wanting to know how it all works, any legalities, prices, risks etc. And is it something worth doing?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Gosh, where to start.
Do you have the facilities to keep a stallion? Do you have any experience with a stallion?
I see you have 2 mares, are you planning on getting more?

I stood a stallion for several years. I quit taking outside mares because MANY mare owners are (there's not polite way to say it) nuts! My hat is off to anyone that has stood horses to the public for ages because in my opinion, it's not worth the hassle. MANY don't want to do any vet work on their mares, and that is a MUST. Most mare owners think that just because they want a foal, no matter what their mare is like, that they can get one. They don't realize the amount of work involved. They don't want to hear that 50 years ago, 15% of the mares would not settle, and that is still true today. They don't want to hear that their may be a problem with their mare. Nope, the trouble is always your stud. No matter that he's settled every other mare he was put to, he's at fault because it just can't be their Precious.
If you're doing live cover, as I did, be ready for their Precious to attack you. Its not fun. Never had that problem with my own mares, but MANY MANY MANY outside mares are SPOILED ROTTEN.
Do I sound sour? Well, maybe that's because I am. Like most stallion owners, I dedicated many years to learning what, when how and why.
I got to where if someone wanted a foal by my horse, they were welcome to buy one of mine. But I was done with outside mares.

My best suggestion is you invest in some excellent quality mares for your lil guy, and let them buy a foal from you. Its just easiest! And you don't put up with the hassle of mare owners.

I really like your lil guy! He's a cutie!!


----------



## Carlyt101 (Oct 15, 2014)

Yes I have suitable facilities and paddocks with experience with stallions and breeding, however only ever with my own mares. 
I never thought of it like that, sounds like a hassle! 😬 For now I've just got the 2 mares and my stallion as I'm just getting back into breeding again and I'm working with my off the track TB.
I was just considering putting him for stud as I've only got the 2 mares for now and it just seems a waste having such a nice little stallion, but I dont have time or energy for any dramas like that haha! 
Thanks for your advice!


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

There are good mare owners out there. Its just they are not common. 
I guarantee you, the worst mannered mares you will get in are "so sweet". Nope, they are not.
I don't understand why people will not want to get their mares checked over by a vet prior to arriving for service. Heck most mares owners don't have a clue how to tell if their mare is in heat! No idea whatsoever! And what's worse, they don't want to learn. 
But they won't waste any time telling you how you're going to do it! I've had them go so far as to demand that I pasture breed. Nope. Not with a stallion that cost me over 5 figures!! No way in a hot spot would I do that! I spent 16 years actively looking for the stallion I still have. To risk him for a mare that was actively trying to kill him and myself both, out in an open field. Not happening. But she's "so sweet!". In a pig's eye.

And there is another downside to taking in outside mares. If the foals by your horse are out of your mares, you control what is out there left intact. If the foal is out of an outside mare, you have no control over that. So they could set up shop right up the road from you, charge 1/2 the stud fee, and cut your throat. But if the foals are out of your mares, you're in control. 

It was always such a relief when I'd get a mare in that the owner actually knew a thing or two. Oh they all think they do, but the ones that do, pretty rare. 

So I stopped taking outside mares, unless it was a really special sort of mare. Then, I would make an exception. 
People love their mares, I totally get it. But to go thru life not knowing any more about them, I was truly amazed.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Your little guy is adorable. I'm like Zimalia, I have started refusing outside mares. No more live cover, period. They're welcome to have semen shipped to their vet or they can bring the mare up to the vet who collects my stallion and she'll do the labs and prep the semen for fresh insemination, or we can collect and ship. I had one too many injuries caused by snotty outside mares. I can live cover my own mares or have them inseminated, they all know how to act and have never caused problems, nor has the stallion. My contract specifies that every mare has to have culture and cytology done prior to shipment or insemination, and depending on age and history, I may require a biopsy. This is all about $200-300 worth of labs work up and a lot of mare owners just don't want to do it. Can't seem to understand that it's way cheaper to do the work up than to pay for a breeding, collection, shipping and insemination several times when the mare won't catch and settle.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I know nothing about breeding. But, gosh darn it! he is a studmuffin!!!!


----------



## puff (Jan 18, 2021)

Work up an iron clad breeding contract that details everything from pre breeding cultures to daily mare care. If they don't want to sign then don't book the mare. Stood studs for 40+ years and no signature on the contract their mare did not set foot on the farm


----------



## Rainsong (Sep 29, 2009)

He's gorgeous!!

I don't know anything about breeding either...but, don't most breeders have certain standards for the mares (conformation, temperament, registered, etc.)
How do you tell a mare owner that their horse isn't good enough? 😬


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Rainsong said:


> How do you tell a mare owner that their horse isn't good enough? 😬


I'm so sorry, his book is full. If they push then, I'm sorry, your mare doesn't meet my criteria.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I'm so sorry, his book is full. If they push then, I'm sorry, your mare doesn't meet my criteria.


That's what I used as well.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I am another who knows nothing of standing a stud, but wanted to say that he is a very good looking mini! I really like the nice looking ones, but often it seems they have that odd look to them with the oversized forehead and big belly.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

He is a sweetie! But I'd worry about injuries and would only do AI out of this guy, just to keep him safe. It's not worth the risk to bring in a mare who, with one well-placed kick, can end his stud career, or even his life. AI just seems so much safer for outside mares.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Knave said:


> I am another who knows nothing of standing a stud, but wanted to say that he is a very good looking mini! I really like the nice looking ones, but often it seems they have that odd look to them with the oversized forehead and big belly.


That "odd" look you describe is a birth defect called Dwarfism. Unfortunately, because they are smaller, people breed this defect.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

waresbear said:


> That "odd" look you describe is a birth defect called Dwarfism. Unfortunately, because they are smaller, people breed this defect.


That's so true. When you see a well made mini, they make you just drool and want to have a bunch of them. Unfortunately, there are just too many of the wrong kind out there and the mares have a lot of dystocias, probably because of most folks not being particular enough when breeding them. This little guy is a DOLL! I've seen some minis I'd just die for and if I find just the right ones, I'll have some for my old age and retirement!


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

There was a dangerous thing going around online several years ago that mares did not have dystocias, that the mare controlled the size of the foal so to not let it get too large. You take a foal that is large, and mal positioned, you've got a disaster on your hands.
There was a young lady that had a Belgian stud, and had bought up quite a few Arabian mares. She was busy breeding, telling everyone that foaling would not be a problem. Strange how when spring came, and her mares were getting close, she dropped out of sight. I shudder to think about the mess they had that year.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

That's just plain irresponsible.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> That's just plain irresponsible.


She was young. There was quite a few of us experienced breeders trying to tell her not to do it, but she believed what she was reading online. 
I'm sure she learned her lesson the hard way.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Unfortunately, that's probably true and sad for the horses and the foals.


----------

